# Need 10.3.6 mach_kernel and related files.



## Untitled (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a beige g3 running 10.3.6 and during a startup I had a kernel panic which led to some had drive corruption. After using diskWarrior under os 9 to fix that issue I attempted to boot up again only to get stuck with the message 
"Still waiting for root device"

I am fairly certain that this is being caused by my mach_kernel file being corrupted as well as any other mach_kernel related files being corrupted because when I copy these files off of the 10.3.0 cd, it boots farther and then complains and panics about other files that are only avaliable on the cd not being avaliable.

Would anyone running 10.3.6 please send me these files? I really don't want to do an install on this technically unsupported mac again and woudl also like to see if this is the issue which is causing the problem.


Thanks!


----------



## Untitled (Nov 7, 2004)

Well I got someone elses kernel and I indeed did get further in the boot process. Unfourtunately it was not the only file that was corrupted so I ended up reinstalling

Oh well :/


----------

